# Would this work for a Complete House Setup?



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

http://i453.photobucket.com/albums/qq257/dark-heart-bear/Untitled-1-1.jpg

^^^^^^Picture of Setup above, click link if it doesn't show.

Link to the Matrix ---> http://accellcables.com/products/switchSplitter/4_4_Matrix/4x4matrix.htm
Link to the Wallplates ---> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10425&cs_id=1042501&p_id=8009&seq=1&format=2
Link to the Ethernet Cat6 Cable --> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10234&cs_id=1023404&p_id=8094&seq=1&format=2

Would this work for a setup? There's the 4 TV's in 4 different rooms that can watch whatever is plugged into the matrix. Is the Matrix reliable? Is there something that would need to be changed? Any advice would help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yep, if the matrix works as advertised, you should be good to go. Only reported flaws with all switches/matrixes that I see are the occasional HDMI handshake issue.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

With DUAL ETHERNET receiver/ transmitter setup such as those wallplate adapters it is VERY important to have the CAT5/6 runs EXACTLY the same length or youll have signal dropout issues. It is highly recommended to run a SIAMESE CAT5.
IMO that HDMI extender kit is of poor quality and has very poor reviews... 
Hope this isnt too late. HDMI extenders of better quality are avaialble but at significant cost. GEFEN is a solid brand. 
Ive seen so many of these low cost setups have signal loss issues that I recommend COMPONENT/ DIGITAL AUDIO distribution as a solution. 
Please repost with your results


----------



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

Alright well I want to stick with this kind of setup, I haven't ordered anything yet. So I definitely want to get the best quality of ethernet cable and HDMI/Ethernet Wall plate. Could you link me please to those wall plates you recommended? I can't find them. And could you also do the same for the Ethernet Cable? I need it in 1000FT.

I will for sure when it's all done make a big review and stuff.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The HDMI EXTENDERS are GEFEN. They are not a wall plate but a small module that can easily mount behind or on top of other equipment. I understand you wanted a wall plate version but let me say that plugging HDMI cables into a wall plate behind your equipment isnt a good idea simply because they are easily weighted or pulled down by their own cable weight or bent down by other cables or equipment. Plus the wall space for several single gang boxes .....you get my meaning. It is much easier to bring all your CAT5 runs out of one nice single gang BULK plate / terminate them into your HDMI extenders.... There would also be the corresponding unit mounted behind each TV - making it less likely to dismount your TV should there be a problem...
These GEFEN extenders are also signal amplifiers, guaranteeing against signal loss / which is more likely at higher resolutions. Obviously they are more expensive, high quality brand...

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/675799-REG/Gefen_EXT_HDMI1_3_CAT5_ELR_Extra_Long_HDMI_Extender.html

We get our wire from a distributor AVAD so Ill have to contact them for a part # on the siamese CAT5.

In fact most of these higher end products may only be available to authorized resellers. I keep forgetting that I can run down to AVAD anytime and pick this stuff up. 

Will search more consumer brands.....


----------



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

Holy smokes Batman! $500 for just one set is a little ridiculous. How about just going with a better HDMI Wall plate? Such as the Tripp Lite? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/768980-REG/Tripp_Lite_P167_000_P167_000_HDMI_over_Cat5.html

BTW Thanks for all the help.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes they are less expensive... I just dont recommend products that I have no experience with


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck w your system / plz keep us informed or your progress. Srry I couldnt be more help.lddude:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

finny said:


> Holy smokes Batman! $500 for just one set is a little ridiculous. How about just going with a better HDMI Wall plate? Such as the Tripp Lite? http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/768980-REG/Tripp_Lite_P167_000_P167_000_HDMI_over_Cat5.html
> 
> BTW Thanks for all the help.


I'm not sure the tripp lite would be better. I'd run the install as initially planned w/ plenty of extra wire in the wall cavity and the monoprice unit. If it's a no go, you return it and spring for a more expensive unit.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If this is a new construction pre wire you may consider running additional COAX ( 3 for a component feed and 2 for analog audio. OR a mini bundle (smart wire) which is several coax + cat5 in a single wire jacket / different types for varying applications...

Also how are you planning for sound ? just the TV audio in each room ?
Also how are you planning to control your HDMI signal feed to and in each zone ? This also will require some advanced planning


----------



## finny (Aug 19, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> If this is a new construction pre wire you may consider running additional COAX ( 3 for a component feed and 2 for analog audio. OR a mini bundle (smart wire) which is several coax + cat5 in a single wire jacket / different types for varying applications...
> 
> Also how are you planning for sound ? just the TV audio in each room ?
> Also how are you planning to control your HDMI signal feed to and in each zone ? This also will require some advanced planning


3 of the zones i'm not going to have surround sound, just audio coming out of the TV. The last zone the basement, the "Theater Room" I'm going to have the HDMI from the wall inputed into my 7.1 surround sound system. I didn't feel like i needed surround sound in any other room.

I plan to control everything with a universal remote. I have the Logitech Harmony 900 and i believe i should be able to get it to work with my matrix once i get it. 

Idk this is all thought as of now.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Is this a new construction? If so, wire everything that might be use for surround even if you son't have plans to do so now. I would kiss the last owner of my house on the mouth if they had run CAT5 and wire for a 5.1 and projector setup.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I just bought the monoprice 8009 HDMI over Cat6 extender. Would not work over a 50' run. Would not work over a 6 ft run. Monoprice reimbursed me and I went with 45' HDMI 22ga and 50' component RG6. I learned that redundancy is my friend. A few of Monoprice's products aren't up to snuff, but overall the price to quality ratio is hard to beat, and their customer service is phenomenal!!


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

I try to discourage ppl from these low cost components.... There is simply NO WAY to run a 1080p signal over cat5 without amplification.... Thats why the GEFEN and others are more expensive but in the end they work..I do also sell alot of RGB distribution packages because the HDMI extenders and matrix switches get expensive fast :rant:


----------

